# Drinking pee



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Dec 16, 2009)

Well Sabrina just had a little accident (she had her bum over the edge of her litter box and missed). I went to go clean up but when I returned with paper towels she was licking up her pee!!!!!!!!!!

Please confirm that she is weird but that nothing is wrong with this new behavior.........I am worried that it might be a sign of a bigger problem.

Thanks,
Lauren


----------



## luvthempigs (Dec 16, 2009)

I am only guessing at this but maybe she is just thirsty? Does she have access to clean fresh water?

Maybe shewas just curious? 

Either way,I am interested to see what others have to say.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Dec 16, 2009)

I wish I could say that she was just thirsty (and not weird/gross), but her water bottle is 3/4 full and I heard her drinking from it when I ate dinner so I know that it is working properly. Also her salad was pretty much drenched today.

I hope that it was just curiosity......


----------



## Jessyka (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm almost positive it was just curiosity. Maybe she was trying to clean it up?


----------



## hannah cooper (Dec 17, 2009)

that is fine ma rabbit dose that all the time



thanks hannah


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 17, 2009)

i have seen my rabbits do that, and they had water, so maybe it is just a wierd rabbit thing,lol


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance guys!


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yup, I've seen some of my guys licking up pee as well. 

I have no idea why they do it, but I don't think it's anything to worry about 

-Dawn


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 17, 2009)

Muffin does it sometimes and some of the shelter bunnies do too. It's probably not very good for them, but if it's just once in a while I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Dec 17, 2009)

She has never done it before...this is only her first accident so I don't think that it is happening very often. I will definitely keep an eye on her though!


----------



## luvthempigs (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, I am a bit shocked that some of you have seen your rabbits licking up their pee. I can honestly say I have seen animals eating dirt, feces, hoof trimmings, etc. but never drinking urine.

Maybe I just haven't caught mine in the act?


----------



## l.lai (Dec 17, 2009)

Never seen that but he always eats his poops and anything made of wood, cardboard, paper, tissue, so i couldnt be surprised about the pee!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 18, 2009)

Haha, Yes, my first bunny did that. He would I would say, purposely pee out of his litter pan and lick it up! Ughck!!


----------

